# Sticky  Preliminary Information on the SC18



## Creative Sound

Hi,

We are working on a series of subwoofer kits which will be designated SC for "Selective Control". These will include the Faital 18, the SDX10 and the SDX15 Mk II and will use a variety of alignments including sealed, ported, passive radiator and multiple drivers. Power options start at 700 watts and go up from there.

The attached file will be updated regularly. Please do not hesitate to ask questions. We are waiting for costs on the amplifiers before we quote kit pricing.

Bob


----------



## scotthulbs

Will we be able to buy just boxes?


----------



## Creative Sound

scotthulbs said:


> Will we be able to buy just boxes?


We expect that a number of people who work with us would be able to provide boxes, though they would be custom, eg. with no or a different amplifier cutout or a different driver.

CSS currently has a few assembled unfinished boxes in Baltic birch for Quartet10 and 12 available.

Bob


----------



## christmclean

Wondering what kind of frequency response you expect with the Faital. Looking at the specs it has a Fs of 35hz, so wondering how low it will go for HT. Will it compare in response to the new SDX-15 or is to early to tell.

I think this is a great way to go with the powersoft amps and the selective control. Looking forward to seeing this with the PRs allowing a smaller box.


----------



## Creative Sound

christmclean said:


> Wondering what kind of frequency response you expect with the Faital. Looking at the specs it has a Fs of 35hz, so wondering how low it will go for HT. Will it compare in response to the new SDX-15 or is to early to tell.
> 
> I think this is a great way to go with the powersoft amps and the selective control. Looking forward to seeing this with the PRs allowing a smaller box.


As soon as we have the measurements they will be posted. The SDX15 will require a more powerful amp.

The PR box is the same sixe as the sealed but the output should be higher.

Bob


----------



## mwmkravchenko

Preliminary data gives us an F3 of 18 hertz. Plus or minus 2db. You may get better with room placement options.

Fighting some measurement gremlins and as soon as I have a good one I will post it.


----------



## håkan

mwmkravchenko said:


> Preliminary data gives us an F3 of 18 hertz. Plus or minus 2db. You may get better with room placement options.
> 
> Fighting some measurement gremlins and as soon as I have a good one I will post it.


Is this whit room gain or whit out room gain, post som mesurment to prove that.


----------

